# Newbie seeking advice (adding Tivo to existing DirecTV)



## pnwkayaker (May 13, 2010)

Hello, first time post. I'm completely newbie in all Tivo-related topics, I'm looking for some advice and/or pointers to read/follow.

I have DirecTV (a non-DVR package, with a D11 receiver) and I'm trying to setup a solution to record the World Cup games next month (it will be very difficult for me to watch most of the games live).

1 - What would be the easiest way to add a Tivo system to my current setup (D11 receiver). 

2 - Can I replace the receiver with an integrated Tivo/DirecTV receiver ? Do I need to upgrade my account, re-synch my smartcard, re-register the receiver, something else ?

3 - If somehow I add an external Tivo, can the Tivo control the D11 receiver or will it be setup in a "slave" mode like a VCR (programming the receiver to tune the games) ?

4 - do I need to register for a Tivo account to active the Tivo DVR (even if it works in "slave" mode) ?

5 - it would be very nice if somehow I could extract the recorded games and move them into my MacMini, do I need to look for specific devices ? If that goes against one of the previous questions, please advice so (I don't want to send thousand of hrs hacking the system, I just need a way to record the games).

Almost forgot, I intend to cancel my DirecTV subscription a month after the WorldCup (will be moving to a new place) so I don't want to spend a lot of money nor end up with the most perfect system in the world (might even sell the Tivo afterwards, who knows).

Thanks in advance for your answers, this seems to be a very knowledgeable forum.

Regards

Hugo


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

You have a lot of issues. If you upgrade your account to a DVR you are locked into a 2 year commitment with D. So that does not sound like a good option, why can't you use D when you move?

You could buy a stand alone TiVo and hook it to your receiver, but you have to pay the subscription fee, and there might be a year commitment there, I have no idea as to what TiVo requires now. This might be an acceptable options, though you will loose a little bit in image quality since it will go through two conversions.

Extraction is a whole 'nother issue... Not for this forum.

You might be able to find a used D receiver on Ebay that is classified as "Owned" and add it to your account, then you'd have to pay for a new card, a mirror fee, and a DVR fee, all relatively minor and you should not be locked into a commitment.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

Matt L said:


> [...] You might be able to find a used D receiver on Ebay that is classified as "Owned" and add it to your account, then you'd have to pay for a new card, a mirror fee, and a DVR fee, all relatively minor and you should not be locked into a commitment.


Since you're planning on dropping DirecTV service shortly after, this sounds like great advice.

An "owned" HR will allow you to record the games and can also replace your D11 as the "primary" receiver, so you may be able to save the mirroring fee. The monthly household "DVR" fee is only $7, IIRC.

Before purchasing, I'd contact DirecTV and make sure they agree that RID is for an "owned" unit.

DirecTV does have a "movers" program, if you want to continue to use the DVR at your new location. In a nutshell, I think you leave the dish, but take the box and they set up the new dish and take care of any wiring you may need for free.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

pnwkayaker said:


> 1 - What would be the easiest way to add a Tivo system to my current setup (D11 receiver).


If you plan staying standard Definition, you can either get a DirecTV DVR or get a stand alone TiVo and let it control the D-11, I am not sure which is easier.



> 2 - Can I replace the receiver with an integrated Tivo/DirecTV receiver ? Do I need to upgrade my account, re-synch my smartcard, re-register the receiver, something else ?


Sure, call DTV and they will walk you through it. They can send you a DVR and smart card for it, it replaces the D-11 which you would then send back.



> 3 - If somehow I add an external Tivo, can the Tivo control the D11 receiver or will it be setup in a "slave" mode like a VCR (programming the receiver to tune the games) ?


Yes, a series 2 TiVo DVR (a stand alone unit) will control the D-11 either using IR blasters or using the patersontech.com TV Translator serial to USB cable. I use the TV translator, it works very well. Either IR or serial gives the TiVo DVR full control. You use only its remote and the D-11 is slaved to it. It works much more smoothly than what you are worried about. You will put the D-11 remote away and not touch it anymore.



> 4 - do I need to register for a Tivo account to active the Tivo DVR (even if it works in "slave" mode) ?


If you get a stand alone TiVo DVR, it will have an account and subscription with TiVo. If you get a DVR from DirecTV (with or without TiVo in it) your account will be only with DirecTV, it will just be a new line item on your existing bill. (There is no slave mode as stated above)



> 5 - it would be very nice if somehow I could extract the recorded games and move them into my MacMini, do I need to look for specific devices ? If that goes against one of the previous questions, please advice so (I don't want to send thousand of hrs hacking the system, I just need a way to record the games).


A stand alone TiVo Series 2 DVR will do this. You need software for your Mac from Roxio or you can use TiVo Desktop for Mac, or any of several other third party options. Some are quite simple, none really involve hacking, but some have fairly detailed setup requirements on the Mac. You will get the games in SD and can watch them on the Mac or even burn them to DVD if you have the right software installed on the Mac. I don't know whether you can do this with a DirecTV DVR. I do it with my Series 2, putting shows on my PC for backup purposes.



> Almost forgot, I intend to cancel my DirecTV subscription a month after the WorldCup (will be moving to a new place) so I don't want to spend a lot of money nor end up with the most perfect system in the world (might even sell the Tivo afterwards, who knows).


The stand alone TiVo will work with your next setup too. It works with satellite and cable boxes. Provided you want to stick with SD. If you want to go HD, you would probably get rid of it and get an HD box, either from TiVo or your next provider.


----------



## pnwkayaker (May 13, 2010)

Thanks !
I have just bought a used Tivo 2 series (with paid subscription till the end of July), and will have to buy the serial cable (was missing in the setup) and the USB TV translator.
Seems to be a fairly easy setup (once I get those two cables), hopefully I'll have everything setup next week.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

pnwkayaker said:


> Thanks !
> I have just bought a used Tivo 2 series (with paid subscription till the end of July), and will have to buy the serial cable (was missing in the setup) and the USB TV translator.
> Seems to be a fairly easy setup (once I get those two cables), hopefully I'll have everything setup next week.


It is my recent experience that using ANY DVR on your DirecTV account that was not previously on the account triggers a 2-year commitment.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

The OP bought a SA TiVo....


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

DBCooper said:


> It is my recent experience that using ANY DVR on your DirecTV account that was not previously on the account triggers a 2-year commitment.


Well, that's actually not a logically possible conclusion without proving it empirically with EVERY possible DVR scenario. It sounds more like you have a single anecdotal experience, which is not guaranteed to be the same as everyone else's experience. My anecdotal experience is quite the opposite of yours; I have added DVRs more than once and neither extended nor triggered a commitment.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well, that's actually not a logically possible conclusion without proving it empirically with EVERY possible DVR scenario.


I can't say how long this policy has been in effect but I can say that they pulled it on me last week. My DTiVo hard drive failed and I wanted to replace it with a box I bought on eBay. I escalated the call to retention and was assured that was their policy. I've decided to repair my old box. The OP is well advised to check with D* before spending too much money.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

pnwkayaker said:


> Thanks !
> I have just bought a used Tivo 2 series (with paid subscription till the end of July), and will have to buy the serial cable (was missing in the setup) and the USB TV translator.
> Seems to be a fairly easy setup (once I get those two cables), hopefully I'll have everything setup next week.


It doesn't make sense to buy a used series 2 without lifetime service. The resale value is very low and you might have commit to a year of service with tivo anyway. The cheapest 1 year plain is $129.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I've add a number of OWNED HR2x boxes to my account and have no commitment.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Matt L said:


> I've add a number of OWNED HR2x boxes to my account and have no commitment.


I'd check that if I were you. To the best of my knowledge, NONE of the D* HR2x series were available for outright purchase after the HR10-250.

You may have been lucky enough to get away without a commitment, but I seriously doubt you _own _a single HR2x.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I'd check that if I were you. To the best of my knowledge, NONE of the D* HR2x series were available for outright purchase after the HR10-250.
> 
> You may have been lucky enough to get away without a commitment, but I seriously doubt you _own _a single HR2x.


There are some owned HR2x's out there. You could buy one directly from DirecTV for $499. Not sure if you still can do that. Also the HR21 Pro was always owned (it was a rack mount model).

But the vast majority are leased and if you want to get one on eBay you need to check with the access card department to make sure that it is indeed owned and can be activated before you buy it.

So it is possible if someone goes thru the trouble for it. Don't really see the benefit but hey, whatever floats your boat. 

And that access card department is who you usually need to speak with to activate an owned receiver and not get a commitment extension. It's something so rare very few front line CSRs are going to know about and they don't typically have the ability to wave a commitment anyway, just not on their screens to be able to do so.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Exactly. When I shopped on ebay I checked every unit I bid on, and only bid on those classified as "owned". I was, and still am, without a commitment. I just verified that when I added back in MRV. 

It was worth the trouble in the event that something better comes along. I ran dual with ATT UVerse for a few months, it seemed attractive, but in the end D won out. Had it been the other way I could have walked away and resold all my owned receiver for a tidy sum.


----------

